
Top Rated Code Editors for Developers - kevinsaptell
https://www.wpblog.com/top-rated-code-editors-for-wordpress-developers/
======
oblib
Good list. They missed "Geany" though, so I offered it in the comments. Geany
is really under the radar and deserves to make the list.

I suspect a generally unknown fact is that it probably shipped more copies
than several of those that made that list because it's been pre-installed on
the "Raspbian OS" for a few years now.

[https://www.geany.org](https://www.geany.org)

